# Alchemic titles for Dinner



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking for some nice , spooky names for dishes to be served at a Haunted Resturant....

Example: *FUNGUS* on a *DEAD* *COW* = Mushroom Burger


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

We always serve Broasted Buzzard (Smoked Turkey) and Petrified Pork (Smoked Ham).


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Skulkin said:


> We always serve Broasted Buzzard (Smoked Turkey) and Petrified Pork (Smoked Ham).


I guess I would have to call those Carcinginated Vulture, Blackened Mud Dog!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Our deep fried turkey was Carcass Of The Beast!

And it was a mighty tasty carcass at that!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

For some reason "Roast Beast" has always made me smile. If you had a tropical theme, say Fiji for example, then "shreded leg of missionary" (pulled pork) would be a safe bet. Fried chicken could be "Vulture fricassee". A nice liver pate could be "Muddled Monkey Brains". Oh I could go on...

DB


----------



## Cage (Sep 12, 2006)

These are not food dishes but when I serve tea I call it "Cursed Water" and I call avocado dip "Gangrene"


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Dusza Beben said:


> For some reason "Roast Beast" has always made me smile. If you had a tropical theme, say Fiji for example, then "shreded leg of missionary" (pulled pork) would be a safe bet. Fried chicken could be "Vulture fricassee". A nice liver pate could be "Muddled Monkey Brains". Oh I could go on...
> 
> DB


Please do!!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Maggotini Alfredo: Calssic Feticcini alfredo with small white beans (maggot eggs) added to the mix.
Septic Tank Sandwiches: Sloppy joe's with corn added to the mix. (for the seriously gross only)
Deviled Dragon Eggs: Deviled tea-marbled eggs
Pureed Shank of Sea Hag: A nice crab dip.
Water Bug Stew: Lobster Bisque
Mermaid Fingers: Fish sticks

How's that?

DB


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Dusza Beben said:


> Maggotini Alfredo: Calssic Feticcini alfredo with small white beans (maggot eggs) added to the mix.
> Septic Tank Sandwiches: Sloppy joe's with corn added to the mix. (for the seriously gross only)
> Deviled Dragon Eggs: Deviled tea-marbled eggs
> Pureed Shank of Sea Hag: A nice crab dip.
> ...


So far so good!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> Looking for some nice , spooky names for dishes to be served at a Haunted Resturant....
> 
> Example: *FUNGUS* on a *DEAD* *COW* = Mushroom Burger


I love where you're going with this, leaning towards alchemy and not overtly gross.

The only one I could think of off the top of my head was

OIL IMMERSED TUBER INCISIONS = french fries


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Green Peas= Bullfrog Balls

Monkey Brains= Califlower

PondWeed= Cooked spinach

Dragon Breath Seeds= Carlic cloves


----------



## Jier (Sep 7, 2005)

Dragons Meat.. Sausage.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Just had a thought, a dish that is very tasty and yet has the effect of creeping out quite a few folks (much to my amazement) . Good old fashioned frog legs! I just can't get why folks sneer at frog legs when they will pay an arm and a leg to eat giant water bug legs and tails! (crab legs and lobster) Hey! there's another one! Lobster salad could be "Water Bug Salad".

DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Jello is congeled blood....green olives = eye of nute...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We always have Hubby's delicious meatballs but I am yet to think up a good name for them.

Anybody got one?
(It will be a pirate party again)


Also a few I've had...
Chicken wings ~ Bat Wings
w/Blood (bbq) Sauce on the side

Deviled Eggs (a natural) but put a slice of red pimento stuffed green olive or jalapeño stuffed black olive on it and then draw lines with red food coloring (try a tooth pick or very small artist brush) on the egg whites for bloodshot eyes.

Spider Burgers ~ Cut each end of hotdogs with 3 slits and cook them, they will fan out into Spiders and serve on hamburger buns. 

Name the condiments ~ Ketchup=Blood, Mustard=Venom, Diced Onion=Spider Eggs, Relish=Crushed Egg Sac or Fly Guts

Color your chip dips, it's easy and give them fun names too.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

We always have Hubby's delicious meatballs but I am yet to think up a good name for them.

Anybody got one?
(It will be a pirate party again)

You want a name we can put in print? lol ogre eyeballs? maybe


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> We always have Hubby's delicious meatballs but I am yet to think up a good name for them.
> 
> Anybody got one?
> (It will be a pirate party again)
> ...


^^^
That has been my problem exactly!
LOL


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Pirate meatballs huh......
manitee testicles?
Cannon balls?
Sea Hag Tumors?

DB


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Yum!
heheheh
I like all of them.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Sailors low on provisions would sometimes turn to eating their leather satchels. Roast beef sanwiches could be "Satchel leather and hard tack"

DB


----------

